# QLD:Yeppoon, causeway lake



## Froman (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi everybody,went to the causeway lake yesterday near Yeppoon,for a couple of hours to wet a line [and the yak].
For anyone that's been or fished there,you'll know that you can almost walk all over it with the exception of a few deep holes.
Threw the net for some fresh prawns and I was off.
Paddled all over that lake with not much success, when I felt the line go tight, I was on. Only using 6lb line I took my time,letting it run a few times before landing him in the net.A nice 55cm flathead.
Still getting used to fishing out of a kayak,it's great fun and not any harder than launching a boat.
bye for now.


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Amazing what a live prawn will produce..... ;-) 
Checked Google Earth & the Causeway Lake - interesting area!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Gotta love the live bait option!
Prawns will turn up all manner of species but the old lizard is particularly fond of them.
Nice flattie! Dinner is served!


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

The causeway is a beaut spot. love fishing around there


----------



## Rapala01 (Jul 17, 2011)

The Causeway is great if you know when and where to fish, but there are heaps of people that fish it out and take everything.


----------

